# mystery chicken



## MommyWoes (Sep 4, 2012)

Okay so I run an animal rescue for livestock and dogs. Yesterday I got a call regarding a chicken that had been abandoned at the local country club. Any idea what breed/ gender this one is? I'm seriously drawing a blank. I know the chicken was abandoned last summer at the country club but only recently had become a menace to the members.


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Not sure on breed but I thing a girl.....based on my girls have all been late developers with comb etc but good luck ...and hopefully someone else can let me know if I'm right!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Girl - but not sure of breed.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

My first thought was Golden Lakenvelder (Vorwerk) but after seeing her face and noticing she has yellow legs I would say a mix breed.


----------



## MommyWoes (Sep 4, 2012)

I should mention the groundskeeper never found any eggs, and this chicken stayed in the same area.


----------



## MommyWoes (Sep 4, 2012)

More photos


----------



## Kilbourne9659 (Jan 13, 2013)

She is an Americian Game, Kelso to be exact.


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Think she won't lay eggs for a few more weeks yet, when her crown grows a bit more


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Think she is somewhere by where my OEGB wheaten hen is..... ( old English game bantam) so she is almost the same


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

birdguy said:


> Think she is somewhere by where my OEGB wheaten hen is..... ( old English game bantam) so she is almost the same


Very pretty also!!!!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm a newbie, but she looks just like my darker hens and I was told by experienced people on this forum mine were old english game hens.


----------



## MommyWoes (Sep 4, 2012)

Kilbourne9659 said:


> She is an Americian Game, Kelso to be exact.


Do you have any photos?


----------

